# In tre giorni e un minuto.



## scrittore (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tre giorni. 
Il primo, passato in compagnia dei miei fantasmi. 
Alcuni di loro hanno un nome, si chiamano sensi di colpa. Arrivano soprattutto la notte a togliermi il riposo che pensavo di meritare. Aggiornano continuamente la mia mente con le immagini di chi ho fatto soffrire e di chi continua a soffrire, a causa mia.
Cerco di evitarli in tutti i modi, alzandomi in piedi ad esempio, provando a camminare su e giù per il corridoio dell'ospedale pensando a soluzioni immaginarie.
Tutto inutile, gli occhi fissi a guardare il letto dove giace in fin di vita il corpo della donna che ho amato mi fanno capire che i miei fantasmi non mi lasceranno mai. Guideranno i miei passi, faranno in modo di farmi avere sempre chiaro il motivo per cui devo stare male.

Il secondo giorno.
Passato seduto su una panca. La porta della sala di terapia intensiva di fronte a me. Medici che entrano di corsa per poi uscire spingendo il letto di chi non ce l'ha fatta. 
Mi alzo cercando Il viso di Anna sul volto del morto di turno. Una volta, poi un'altra ed un'altra ancora. Poi viene l'ora delle visite. Posso entrare a guardarla per quaranta minuti. Le leggo un libro, le racconto una favola. Faccio quello che posso per essere presente. Per recuperare il tempo che non le ho dedicato prima, quando potevo davvero farla felice. Ma ho preferito mettere davanti i miei giochi, i miei affari privati, le mie fantasie stupide e contorte.
Poi il tempo delle visite finisce. Parlo con i medici che mi rassicurano, dicono che sto facendo un ottimo lavoro, che la mia presenza la aiuta a tenersi in vita e che sicuramente lei sta ascoltando. Ovunque sia lei sta ascoltando.
Mangio quel che capita, un panino spinto giù da un distributore di merendine automatico, un caffè troppo liquido. Mi tengo in piedi fino a sera, girando tra le dita l'unico ricordo che mi ha lasciato. Una busta pesante che proprio non voglio aprire. Perchè non ho il coraggio di aprire. Perchè spero di poterla ridare indietro accompagnata da una delle mie frasi ad effetto. Qualcosa del tipo: 

"non serve più perchè da ora in poi ti ascolterò sempre e starò sempre con te"

 Una di quelle frasi che ti crei,modifichi, ripeti nel tempo infinito che hai a disposizione sperando di poterla dire col tono giusto, nel modo giusto, quando si risveglierà.

Arriva sera e paradossalmente sono contento. Sono usciti tre lettini su sei. Ma il letto che interessa a me, si trova ancora li dentro. Questo vuol dire qualcosa. C'è ancora qualche possibilità. C'è ancora speranza. I fantasmi della sera fanno meno paura se sai di avere ancora una possibilità di riscattarti.

Alla fine apro gli occhi ed è già mattino. Il terzo giorno. 
Sto per ringraziare i miei fantasmi del poco di tregua che mi hanno concesso quando mi rendo conto che il favore mi è stato concesso per via di qualcosa di ben più complicato. Ancora meravigliato mi avvicino alla porta semi aperta della stanza. Poco prima dei dottori sono entrati correndo, uno di loro mi ha svegliato con una pacca sulla spalla, esortandomi a fare presto. Entro dentro che non capisco ancora niente. Col volto segnato dalla mano che mi ha fatto da cuscino e gli occhi cisposi assisto a qualcosa che a prima vista sa di miracolo. 

Occhi aperti, occhi che ti guardano fisso negli occhi, occhi spaventati, occhi in ansia. 
Mi commuovo. Che altro potevo fare? Non dovrei visto che Lei mi sta guardando ma proprio non riesco a fare a meno di trattenerle quelle lacrime che vogliono spazzare via la tristezza, i fantasmi, gli errori ...tutto.
"Ha solo un minuto" mi dice il dottore. 
Le prendo la mano e inizio a parlarle. Domande sciocche. Le chiedo come sta, le dico che sono stato in pensiero per lei...cose cosi insomma.
Le passoi una mano sul viso, sfiorandole la mascherina dell'ossigeno per poi riposarla sulla gamba. Cerco quella dannata busta ancora chiusa da farle vedere. Quelle parole conservate dentro da tre giorni e che ora finalmente posso dire. 
Aspetto solo perchè per un attimo la sua mano, tremando, fa il cenno di togliere la mascherina dal viso. Subito un medico sussurra che mi deve parlare. 
Avvicino l'orecchio alla sua bocca e all'improvviso mi torna in mente realizzo il che ho solo un minuto per fare quello che non ho mai  fatto finora. 
E cosi inizio ad ascoltare. Penso,no, sono sicuro di riuscire a farlo per tutta la  vita. 
Ma sapete una cosa?
A volte basta un sussurro per sconvolgerti completamente la vita. 

"Prenditi cura della bambina". 

Allora apprendo un'altra verità. Capisco che ascoltare non è sufficente.
 Bisogna essere anche pronti a recepire quello che viene detto. A capirlo, ad accettarlo, a viverlo e che un minuto di tempo non è sufficiente per tutte queste cose.

Eppure mi deve bastare, perchè dopo quella frase lei chiude gli occhi e mi lascia da solo, con una busta pesante in mano ancora da scartare, una verità da accettare prima ancora di poter capire, e un per sempre fatto di sensi di colpa che verranno puntuali ad tormentare le mie notti.

<Ore 9:47> dice un dottore. 
Si appunta l'orario su un foglio. 
Prima di fare uscire il letto dalla stanza copre il viso di Anna col lenzuolo.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

però non doveva morire... 

il bambino??? oddio mi sono persa qualcosa!


----------

